
Azure Notebooks - huac
https://notebooks.azure.com/
======
jenkstom
Finally... something better than Excel and VBA for students to learn
programming with. I paid WAY too much for my daughter to learn programming
with horrible tools at a top 100 university. Thank you, Microsoft.

------
aq3cn
I wonder if it going to be integrated with OneNote in near future.

